# No CZs at gun show today.



## jimjack (Nov 25, 2009)

Shoot. Was hoping to pick up a CZ 75b. Not one CZ of any model in the whole gun show.

I've purchased several guns on Gunbroker.com. Looks like that will be the way I'll have to go. Don't particularly like to pay shipping and FFL fees, but at least there's no sales tax.


----------



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Funny you should post that. I was just talking to my guy at the local gun store. He said they are starting to stock more and more CZ's due to many people asking for them. I guess the cat is out of the bag on the CZ. Glad I got my two (Rami and Compact) before the whole world jumps on the bandwagon.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

jimjack said:


> Shoot. Was hoping to pick up a CZ 75b. Not one CZ of any model in the whole gun show.
> 
> I've purchased several guns on Gunbroker.com. Looks like that will be the way I'll have to go. Don't particularly like to pay shipping and FFL fees, but at least there's no sales tax.


I haven't seen many at the shows in IA, Scheels should have some though, but you'll most likely be paying a few dollars more.


----------



## Hammerhead6814 (Nov 30, 2009)

Where was this gunshow?

And I too have noticed that CZ 75's are strangely absent, everywhere. Which sucks because I really wanted one. Last year Show Me Shooters, Great Guns, hell everyone had at least one on display. What's worse is I just sold an SKS and CZ 82 to buy one.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Hammerhead6814 said:


> Where was this gunshow?
> 
> And I too have noticed that CZ 75's are strangely absent, everywhere. Which sucks because I really wanted one. Last year Show Me Shooters, Great Guns, hell everyone had at least one on display. What's worse is I just sold an SKS and CZ 82 to buy one.


Probably in Des Moines, there was a show there this weekend.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Too Bad 2j's I was hoping you would get one so we could shoot yours one of these days. The 75B is a sweet 
weapon! You shoot it well. The knife worked great today on the walleyes I pulled up through the ice.

RCG


----------



## jimjack (Nov 25, 2009)

There are gun shows fairly frequently in Des Moines. This one was at the fairgrounds. I've purchased a Kahr PM9, a S&W 686P, and a Bersa Thunder there, plus a Ruger 10-22.

No shipping and no FFL fees, but you pay sales tax. It's nice to have immediate reward, though, rather than waiting to hear from FFL about delivery. I prefer buying at the gun shows.

I'd looked at Scheel's for a 75b. No go. Gonna get one from manofsteele69 on the CZ Forum site. He made a trip to CZ yesterday. Expected to hear from him today, but didn't. It'll be soon, though. Just being patient. Wish I could afford the stainless. What a nice looking pistol.


----------

